# Boa Genetics



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Could someone give a brief explanation on BCI Genetics please. : victory:

eg:

Pastel to Normal

Het Albino to Normal

Het Albino to Het Anery

Albino to Anery

Etc Etc.

Cheers


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, since genetics works the same ways in boas as it does in broccoli or bats....

Albino and Anery are both recessive and work like standard recessives (you need two copies of the same gene to be visual morph; one copy makes you a normal looking het, no copies means you cannot produce morph offspring when bred to a morph). 

Is Pastel the same thing as Salmon Hypo?

Breeding a het X morph to a het Y morph will produce a bunch of normals who are possible hets for X AND Y - but there's only a 50% chance of being het for either/or.

Breeding an X to a het X will produce some visual X offspring and some het X offspring.

Breeding X to Y (if X and Y are recessive) will make 100% normals who are 100% het for X AND Y.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

pastel is not a morph as such just a selectively bred trait from what I can gather.: victory:


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

according to 'Designer Morphs' by John Berry, Pastel is a co-dominant genetic trait that has also been selectively bred (similar to coral albino kahl strain, or candy cane corn snakes). There are some selectively bred normals that are passed off as pastels though.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

pastel in a boa is totally different in genetic terms to a pastel in a royal

daniel


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

"*Pastel Boa:* Co-dominant color mutation

Pastel boas have reduced black pigmentation and specking, resulting in a vastly cleaner look with brighter colors. Good amounts of pinks and reds are normally seen in better quality pastel boas.

There are several different recognized lines of pastel boas which vary considerably in quality and coloration. Most have been improved through several generations of selective line breeding. The best line bred pastels can rival hypo or salmon boas for clean looks.

There is no doubt that you might find some imported farmed true pastel boas. However, unless they have been proven by breeding, you will not know for certain whether you have a true pastel or simply a clean normal Columbian boa."

J. Berry, _Designer Morphs,_ 2006


----------

